# Hilfe mit Benq XL2720Z kein 144Hz nur 60Hz



## Mal0 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Problem ich kann meinen Monitor nur auf 120 Hz mir einer auflösung von 1024x768 ansteuern. Aber wenn ich dan auf 1920x1080 stelle springt der einfach auf 60Hz ( max einstellung). ich möchte aber 144Hz bei einer auflösung von 1920x1080. Das gibt das gerät auch an und bei allen geht das auch nur nicht bei mir.

Win 8.1
Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II
Benq XL 2720Z und 2 Monitor Asus VE278 beide mit Dual-link Kabel verbunden

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. Juni 2014)

Einfach mal Hotline anrufen, 0180/32 32 002
Aber ich würde vorher mal den 2 ten Moni abklemmen und nochmal Auflösung bzw.Bildwiederholungsrate einstellen.Dann müßte es auf jedemfall gehen
und gegebenfalls nochmal Treiber Einstellungen kontrollieren


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (27. Juni 2014)

Wilkommen im Forum, Mal0 
Mit was für einem Kabel hast du den Monitor angeschlossen? 
Du brauchst ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel. Siehe hier: Digital Visual Interface

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2014)

> Benq XL 2720Z und 2 Monitor Asus VE278 beide mit Dual-link Kabel verbunden


Für 144Hz ist zwingend ein DisplayPort Kabel oder DVI-D Kabel erforderlich. Mit HDMI funktioniert das ganze nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2014)

ischgibdirgleichCH schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Forum, Mal0
> Mit was für einem Kabel hast du den Monitor angeschlossen?
> Du brauchst ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel. Siehe hier: Digital Visual Interface
> 
> Grüsse aus der Schweiz


 


<> schrieb:


> Für 144Hz ist zwingend ein DisplayPort Kabel oder DVI-D Kabel erforderlich. Mit HDMI funktioniert das ganze nicht.


 
Siehe hier.


Mal0 schrieb:


> Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II
> Benq XL 2720Z und 2 Monitor Asus VE278 beide mit Dual-link Kabel verbunden



Verbinde mal nur den BenQ mit dem mitgelieferten Kabel, dann muss das gehen.
Achte aber auch darauf, das du den BenQ an den DVI-D anschliesst und nicht an den DVI-I.
Würde micht nicht wundern, wenn der DVI-I nur Single Link ist.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2014)

@ JoM79

Ich hab das ganze so verstanden, das die beiden Asus nur via DVI verbunden sind. oO 
Er schreibt ja: _Benq XL 2720Z und* 2 Monitor Asus VE278 beide mit Dual-link Kabel verbunden
*_Denn nachdem die Asus-Karte nur 2x DVI (inkl. DVI-I) hat, bin ich davon ausgegangen das der andere Monitor (BenQ) via DP-Adapter oder HDMI-Adapter dran hängt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2014)

<> schrieb:


> @ JoM79
> 
> Ich hab das ganze so verstanden, das die beiden Asus nur via DVI verbunden sind. oO
> Er schreibt ja: _Benq XL 2720Z und* 2 Monitor Asus VE278 beide mit Dual-link Kabel verbunden
> *_Denn nachdem die Asus-Karte nur 2x DVI (inkl. DVI-I) hat, bin ich davon ausgegangen das der andere Monitor (BenQ) via DP-Adapter oder HDMI-Adapter dran hängt.


 
Hmm, ich dachte das soll zweiter Monitor heissen und beide hängen per Duallinkkabel dran.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2014)

> Hmm, ich dachte das soll zweiter Monitor heissen und beide hängen per Duallinkkabel dran.


Könnte auch sein.  
Ich dachte er hat bei _*2 Monitor Asus VE278 beide mit Dual-link Kabel verbunden *_einfach nur bei Monitor das "e" vergessen.


----------



## Mal0 (28. Juni 2014)

Sry ich habe mich Verschrieben  
Ich habe nur ein Benq XL 2720Z und ein Asus VE278 beide Monitore mit einem Duel-link Kabel (DVI-D) verbunden. Meine Grafigkarte hat zwei DVI-D anschlusse.

Heute habe ich noch nicht mal mehr die auswahl auf 120Hz zustellen Maximal Heute nur 75Hz ?

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2014)

Mal0 schrieb:


> Sry ich habe mich Verschrieben
> Ich habe nur ein Benq XL 2720Z und ein Asus VE278 beide Monitore mit einem Duel-link Kabel (DVI-D) verbunden. Meine Grafigkarte hat zwei DVI-D anschlusse.
> 
> Heute habe ich noch nicht mal mehr die auswahl auf 120Hz zustellen Maximal Heute nur 75Hz ?
> ...


 
Du hast nur einen DVI-D Anschluss laut Asus, der andere ist DVI-I.
Wechsel einfach mal die Anschlüsse und die Kabel, gibt ja nur 4 Möglichkeiten.
wenn man nach diesem Bild geht, steht sogar SL (Single Link) DVI auf der Slotblende.
Also wirst sehr wahrscheinlich den BenQ am falschen Anschluss haben.


----------



## Mal0 (29. Juni 2014)

Du hast recht war im falschen anschluss jetzt wird mir wieder max 120 Hz mit einer auflösung von 1024x768 mehr geht einfach nicht ?

Hier ein sind bilder das man es besser versteht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

Da stimmt aber was nicht, da sollten bei maximaler Frequenz 144Hz stehen.
Welches Kabel benutz du?
Bei mir hängt 2720Z mit dem mitgelierten Kabel an einer R9 290 und das funktioniert einwandfrei.
Wenn du jetzt den richtigen Anschluss hast, dann stimmt was mit dem Kabel nicht, bzw. du benutzt ein Single Link Kabel-


----------



## Mal0 (30. Juni 2014)

Leider benutzt ich das mitgelieferte Kabel 100% das richtige Kabel ich habe es 3 mal nach geguckt.
Kann das an meiner Grafigkarte liegen oder so. 
Oder an einstellungen ich habe auch was von Custom Resolution Utility Programm gelesen.

Danke für deine Hilfe bis jetzt ^^


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2014)

Das klingt schon sehr komisch. Sind die 144Hz auch nicht möglich wenn der zweite Monitor nicht angeschlossen ist?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Das klingt schon sehr komisch. Sind die 144Hz auch nicht möglich wenn der zweite Monitor nicht angeschlossen ist?


 
Das würde ich auch mal probieren.

Was ich aber komisch finde, ist dein Treiber.
Da hast du den 14.6 und den gibt es nur als Beta.
Habe den auch drauf und bei mir steht dann 14.6 RC.


----------



## ODIN-BF4 (2. November 2014)

Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II
Hallo,ich habe auch das Problem mit der 7970 von ASUS .Ich habe den ASUS VG278  HE . Ich kann nur 60 hz einstellen . Habe alles durchgetestet : Alle Ports an der Grafikkarte -Kabel getauscht- Adapter auf Displayport ( also Grafikkarte displayport Monitor hat ja nur 1 DVI ) getauscht-Treiber neu installiert.Nichts davon Klappt .Letzer Versuch war zu sehen ob der Monitor defekt ist ,gtx970 gekauft ,siehe da aufeinmal kann ich 144 hz 120 hz einstellen .
Also was ist mit meiner ASUS 7970 los ,kann die das nicht ?Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was ich noch machen kann.Zumal ich meine ASUS 7970 viel besser finde als die EVGA 970 ACX ,ich zocke nur BF4 :  Danke für eure hilfe .


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2014)

Warum findest du die 7970 viel besser, die GTX 970 hat doch wesentlich mehr Leistung?

Hast du deine 7970 mit einem DVI Duallinkkabel am richtigen DVI Port angeschlossen?


----------



## ODIN-BF4 (2. November 2014)

Hallo, ja na klar habe alles getestet,die GTX 970 läuft ja mit dem kabel, also kabel ist ok .Und es gibt ja nur 2 ports davon sollte der erste wohl laut bezeichnung der richtige sein . ich bin echt am kotzen .Und zu der 970 ich bekomme bessere Daten mit meiner ASUS ,ausserdem obwohl es eine ACX ist wird die im Benchmark mal ganz locker 78 grad heiss ,meine asus bekommen ich nicht über 65 grad . Ich habe übrigens ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate Chassis also sehr gute Kühlung.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2014)

Dann stimmt aber was mit dem einen Port nicht, oder es ist keine Dualport.
Und 78°C sind 2°C unter dem Temperaturtarget, also alles gut.


----------



## ODIN-BF4 (2. November 2014)

Eigendlich soll der ein von den 2 ein Dual sein ,aber auch der displayport bringt mir keine 144 hz max 75 hz kann ich einstellen .Und ich habe alle 5 ports getestet.
ok aber wenn die temps so sein sollen ,allerdings habe ich im Benchmark 12685 mit der 970 und 14355 mit der ASUS


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2014)

In welchem Benchmark?


----------



## Juju123 (4. November 2014)

Moin,

hat das hier was mit deinem Problem zu tun?:

[Monitore] 144hz Monitor - nur 60hz - Forum - CHIP Online
Zitat: "An der Karte ist ein Schalter, der (warum auch immer) den Duallink aktiviert."

Sieht für mich irgendwie aus wie der BIOS-Schalter (korrigiert mich, falls ich mich täusche) und wüsste nicht was das mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun hat. Er schreibt jedenfalls, dass es sein Problem gelöst hätte.

Hab dazu noch folgendes Bild gefunden:

http://cdn.overclock.net/5/57/5750ce3d_refreshswitchandlink_zpsbef980d3.jpeg

Macht das Sinn? O_o

Beste Grüße

Juju


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

OMG, was für einen Scheiss haben die denn da gebaut?


----------



## Juju123 (4. November 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, ob das des Rätsels Lösung ist


----------



## HollyD (4. November 2015)

*grab*grab*

Hallo Zusammen

Habe seit Gestern das selbe Problem mit meinem XL2720Z. Erst habe ich bemerkt, das Spiele plötzlich komisch "ruckeln".
Später habe ich dann gesehen, dass sich der Monitor auf 60 Hertz gestellt hat. Ein Umschalten auf 144 Hz war da kein Problem.
Gesten wieder das "Ruckeln" – Monitoreinstellungen angeschaut _ 60 Hertz. Doch nun lassen sich die 144 Hz nicht mehr einstellen.
48/59/60 Hz sind möglich.

Habe jetzt mal den Standard-VGA-Treiber installiert; dies hat jedoch nichts ausgemacht. Am Abend installiere ich die Nvidia-Software nochmals sauber.

Ein zweites VGA-Bios habe ich bei meiner 780 GTX GLH nicht; und auch sonst habe ich nichts verändert. Am Sonntags lief alles auf 144 Hertz, am Montag nur noch mit 60.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wenns dann nicht am Treiber liegt und eben nicht am Dual-Bios?


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. November 2015)

Wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen? Anderes DisplayPort Kabel versucht?


----------



## HollyD (4. November 2015)

Der Monitor hängt am Displayport und ein anderes Kabel habe ich nicht.
Dieses – ich weiss, sagt nicht wirklich was aus – ist neu. (1-2 Monate alt).

Wird wohl dann der erste Schritt sein, wenn's nicht am Treiber liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Probier mal das beiliegende DVI Kabel.


----------



## HollyD (4. November 2015)

Aaaalso... im Moment funktioniert es wieder. 
Doch wie das ganze nun zum laufen gebracht wurde ist mir schleierhaft.

1. Nvidia-Treiber normal Deinstalliert.
2. 144 Hertz anwählbar - doch auch das Kontextmenü von Nvidia war noch da.
3. Saubere Treiberdeinstallation
4. Nur noch 60 Hertz anwählbar (Standard VGA)
5. Saubere Treiberde- und -installation.
6. Immernoch 60 Hertz anwählbar.
7. Computer nicht neu gestartet sondern ausgeschalten und gestartet: 144 Hertz. 

Das DVI-Kabel muss ich noch im Keller suchen. An das hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht. 
Und ein neues Displayport-Kabel mag ich eigentlich nicht mehr kaufen. Bzw. sicher nicht mehr bei Mediamarkt. :/

Danke Danke Euch zwei und wir sehen, wie lange die 144 Hertz Bestand haben. 


*EDIT:* (Mittwoch, 23.58 Uhr)
Ok, es funktioniert nicht.
Nach dem Herunterfahren und jetzigem Hochfahren zeigt er mir das Bild in der Auflösung 1280x720/60Hz an.
Jetzt wird wohl Kabel getauscht.

*EDIT2:* (Donnerstag, 7.30 Uhr)
Jetzt werden Icons auf dem Desktop nicht mehr richtig angezeigt (scheint, als ob das Icon für den Verknüpfungspfeil fehlt). TuneUp konnte da keine Besserung zeigen.
Habe wohl zuviel bei der Deinstallation des Nvidiatreibers gelöscht. Zudem kam die Meldung, dass die Echtheitsprüfung von Windows noch nicht durchgeführt wurde.
Der PC ist 3 Jahre alt und Windows noch älter. Ist also original und bereits aktiviert. Nach einem Neustart war die Meldung allerdings weg. Der Monitor wieder nur mit 60 Hertz...

Hatte leider noch keine Zeit, ein anderes Kabel zu testen.


----------



## HollyD (6. November 2015)

Das Problem scheint gefunden zu sein. Bzw. die Ursache. Im Auflösungs-Menü (Nvidia Systemsteuerung, nicht die Windowseigene) gibt es zwei Kategorien. UHD/FHD und PC. Die nicht funktionierende Auflösung hat sich selbst unter FHD eingestellt. Da sind bei 1920x1080 nur 60Hz möglich.
Unter den Auflösungen von PC ist 1920x1080 mit 144Hz möglich. Warum das ab und zu switcht weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht wegen des defekten Treibers? Der Neuinstallation dessen?

Jemand eine Idee, wie man das einstellen kann, dass die Auflösung immer als PC 1920x1080@144Hz (Nvidia) eingestellt werden kann und nicht Nativ-Windows?


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Wie gesagt, das mitgelieferte DVI Kabel nutzen.


----------



## HollyD (6. November 2015)

Das finde ich leider nicht. Habe meine Kabel-Box irgendwo verlegt... :o/

Aber wofür DVI wenn Displayport funktioniert?
Ich gehe eher von eine Software- statt einem Hardwareproblem aus.


----------

